# Plumbing - bathroom vanity 2" drain to 1 1/4" p trap



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Do they make an adapter to allow a 2" pvc drain to mate to a 1 1/4" p-trap? 
I'd like a 2" female glue joint on one end and a 1 1/4" tubular threaded fitting on the other.

I'm having trouble finding a p trap adapter in this size...although I thought 2" drains were common.

Anyone? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

If your talking about the main drain line being 2" then yes they make the adapter your looking for.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

The drain leg stub roughed in the wall is 2". I bought a vanity and faucet that required a 1 1/4" p trap.

The p-trap is tubular with the threaded fittings and sealing washers. 

So what I need is a 2" to mate to my wall stub and a 1 1/4 threaded compression fitting for my trap on the other side.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I just did the same thing & got the adapter your looking for at HD.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Ok thanks. I looked at Lowe's and didn't see one. Ran into a guy there who was more knowledgeable in plumbing than I...and he said HD should have it. I haven't had a chance to look but will tomorrow.

Thanks for the reassurance

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

If you want to build something, go to HD, if you want to decorate, go to Lowes.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I've slowly learned that over the last week or two...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i know i am late to the party but what your looking for is called a trap adapter


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

Get a 2x1 1/2 PVC bell reducer and a 1 1/2 x1 1/4 male trap adapter and you 1 1/4 master trap should work.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Use the standard 2" pvc to 1 1/2" tubular male adapter. Adapt from the 1 1/2 p-trap to the 1 1/4" tail piece


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

